# 2012 Challenge Entry



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Mik,
Just happen to have a kit bashed MOW structure made from a Bachmann box car. All wood, paint, glue, box car,and figure (I see this guy everywhere) were from other projects...free.




























He's checking his watch, the switcher is late! 










This is where the track cleaning crew reside.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool!!! 

Reminds me that I need to rebuild mine... with the doors closed this time, tho... I hadda evict spiders


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan;

He can see his watch through the high cuff on that glove?









JUST KIDDING! Great structure. That is how the real railroads often "recycled" old rolling stock. When I lived in the coal regions (Schuylkill County) of Pennsylvania, I saw lots of old steel boxcars from the Reading RR that had been turned into garages for heavy equipment.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Posted By Mik on 09 Jan 2012 09:06 PM 
Cool!!! 

Reminds me that I need to rebuild mine... with the doors closed this time, tho... I hadda evict spiders 


Just put a hungry looking fake frog or snake inside.


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

I normally keep the door closed, it was filling with leaves etc.. I plan on adding a window or two.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 10 Jan 2012 07:37 AM 
Dan;

He can see his watch through the high cuff on that glove?










Dave, Dincha know? He's an old steam man, and allergic to that "#[email protected]%&# stinkpot"!







A sneezing fit would 'splain why he's weak in the knees, too!









(My Grandpa was MoW AND allergic to diesel fumes, so it has a prototype! hehehe)


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik; 

Glad I am NOT alergic to diesel fumes, cause I would have been in big trouble during the 1978 BRAC strike against N&W Railway. I spent about half of my duty time during that strike as a pin puller on the hump in the big classification yard in Belleview, OH. And the hump was located (You guessed it!) right beside and a little above the Diesel Pit! (It is where all the units went for service and fueling before their next run.) Usually there were 20 to 70 units down there just a fuming away. 

Best, 
David Meashey 

P.S. Dan, I'll shut up now - Don't want to detract from your excellent model.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow That is a great looking little diorama . I like the use of the box car. 

I have a couple of truckless combi cars I intend to use the same way. 


JJ


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Glad I am NOT alergic to diesel fumes, cause I would have been in big trouble during the 1978 BRAC strike against N&W Railway. I spent about half of my duty time during that strike as a pin puller on the hump in the big classification yard in Belleview, OH. And the hump was located (You guessed it!) right beside and a little above the Diesel Pit! (It is where all the units went for service and fueling before their next run.) Usually there were 20 to 70 units down there just a fuming away. 

Best, 
David Meashey 

P.S. Dan, I'll shut up now - Don't want to detract from your excellent model. 

That's OK Dave any railroad history is good! 
Dan


----------

